# Panda Pied Ball Python Genetics



## oakelm

Does anyone know what the genetics behind the panda pied are??
I love the morph but the one I have seen for sale is $18000. Not really what I want to pay so would like to work up myself to producing one myself, I know it will take many, many years of selective breeding and by which time they will probably be only a few hundred quid each but I still want to try.
Thanks in advance
Emma


----------



## jm-ze-b

i beleive its the only one, thats why its the only one for sale 
could be wrong, not sure on the genetics, is has super form of pastel and pied i know that much


----------



## Blackecho

Super Black Pastel Pied


First:

Black Pastel x Pied - 50% chance of a Black Pastel het pied

Then:

Black Pastel het pied x Black Pastel het pied - 1/16 chance of a Panda Pied.


----------



## oakelm

Blackecho said:


> Super Black Pastel Pied
> 
> 
> First:
> 
> Black Pastel x Pied - 50% chance of a Black Pastel het pied
> 
> Then:
> 
> Black Pastel het pied x Black Pastel het pied - 1/16 chance of a Panda Pied.


Ooooo thats not too difficult. I have a new project to add to my list.


----------



## 9Red

I think its a super cinny pied. - Edit: Seems I'm wrong given everyone else's views and I'm no expert on ball python morphs. 

Quite a few years of work if you plan to start with the base morphs. Amazing result though - the female I've seen online is high white so would be interesting to see some babies hatched with more equal amounts of black/white. They remind me of Fresian cows lol.


----------



## Blackecho

Super Cinny and Super Black Pastel are very similar, you'll just get slightly darker patches with the Black Pastels.


----------



## Alex27

yep black echos right i wish it had more black on it though :whistling2:


----------



## Blackecho

Forget the Pied bit then and make an Eight Ball, much easier, much cheaper and much more black


----------



## onewhite84

how do you get a eight ball


----------



## Blackecho

Its the homozygous form of Black Pastel, so Black Pastel x Black Pastel.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

just googled the eight ball, its glorious:lol2:


----------



## Blackecho

Edited.http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...=/images?q=eight+ball+royalpython&gbv=2&hl=en


----------



## meandthee

This question was in my head yesterday i was driving along thinking how this panda was made lol, now i know lol.


----------



## alan1

as already said...

black pastel het pied x same = 1:16 chance of a panda pied
cinny het pied x same = "as near as makes no difference" the same as the panda pied

cinnys are much more readily available than black pastels, sooo...............


----------



## Blackecho

But the black's not as black


----------



## alan1

Blackecho said:


> But the black's not as black


turn the lights down then !!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## oakelm

Wow this thread is nearly a full year old and been dragged up. Anyway the super cinny pied version is still on my 'to do' list, produced cinny het pied this year just got to wait for them to grow by which time loads of people will have made them and there will be no point but what the hell im still making it :lol2:


----------



## C.Bruno

oakelm said:


> Does anyone know what the genetics behind the panda pied are??
> I love the morph but the one I have seen for sale is $18000. Not really what I want to pay so would like to work up myself to producing one myself, I know it will take many, many years of selective breeding and by which time they will probably be only a few hundred quid each but I still want to try.
> Thanks in advance
> Emma


 
glad your so enthusiastic!: victory:


----------



## TroJon

oakelm said:


> Wow this thread is nearly a full year old and been dragged up. Anyway the super cinny pied version is still on my 'to do' list, produced cinny het pied this year just got to wait for them to grow by which time loads of people will have made them and there will be no point but what the hell im still making it :lol2:



Been many months lol! Any updates?!


----------



## do1977

YouTube - Panda Pied Ball Python by Outback Reptiles#! 
have a look at this link


----------



## rmy

Its now been a couple of years, any joy yet?


----------



## oakelm

Wow this one is from the past, but anyway. I got to cinny pied and black pastel het pied before work abroad meant no snakes for a short while so thats where i left it with no plans at this time to revisit to try for the super. The one and only long project my brother kept ticking along for me while i was away is my very very long term triple recessive project (i started off many moons back with het pairs of all three recessives) which i am a fair few years off completing which is a caramel albino clown pied. If my double het pair i prodcued play ball this year then fingers crossed on hitting the double recessive this season but i think it the male thats going to let me down he is big enough but doesnt seem very mature yet, so might be another year off. By which time some of my visual het stuff should be old enough. May end up trying for a 4 gene after acquired a lovely caramel albino spider.
Then all other efforts are on my spark/puma combos when my puma boy is big enough next year :2thumb:
One day I might circle back to the panda pied along with so many other lovely combos.


----------



## rmy

well I got it book marked for another year to ask again, lol


----------

